# July 19 IASCA and MECA 2x event Syracuse Sound-Off 2



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

IASCA: http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000340.html

MECA: MECA Events

*Syracuse Sound-off II*

*July 19, 2015*

TBA
Brewerton, NY Hosted by: Syracuse Customs


Double points event for MECA and IASCA. This is the second of 2 events- the first one is May 31st.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Steve. I'm off work that weekend so I'll try to make it.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

It's at the agenda! now I need to get off the computer and start that build of mine


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch "Madvillain (MF Doom + Madlib) - Rhinestone Cowboy" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/s4iR668Ki3I


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

bump.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

I will be donating the 2x IASCA sanctioning fee for this event, but I don't care to judge the entire event. We have a good group of IASCA certified judges in the area.. who will be willing to judge a class or 2 for the cause? If interested please PM me.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I would but not certified...and I would be a terrible judge lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Show is this upcoming weekend guys.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm out. Sorry. Will still be turning in sq and install fees since its a benefit.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike- we'll miss your presence.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

see you guys there  what time is sign ups? my friend is looking to enter


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

On my way. Ill be 10:30 ish


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

goodstuff said:


> On my way. Ill be 10:30 ish


Whoooo! See you there

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

wish i could be there.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

some pics from today of 3 cars. didnt get to take any other pics :/

































aaaaaaandd.. all the spl cars minus the ones you cant see


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

another nice organized event by Syracuse Customs! thanks for putting on a great show and with proceeds going to such a good cause!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad everyone could make it out.

We're looking at putting on an SQ event in September. Hope to see more of you there!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you Justin, Brian, Steve and everyone who put in work to make this event happen. 
I'm glad I decided to go at the last minute.
The drive home is always interesting from NY. 
This time it was MASSIVE thunderstorms and torrential downpours that had many people pulling over because they couldn't see. 
It was crazy hot out but everyone had a great attitude even the judges who were sweating buckets. 
Was great to see everyone. 
Till next year....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Thank you Justin, Brian, Steve and everyone who put in work to make this event happen.
> I'm glad I decided to go at the last minute.
> The drive home is always interesting from NY.
> This time it was MASSIVE thunderstorms and torrential downpours that had many people pulling over because they couldn't see.
> ...


Glad you came too. Congrats on the 1st place showing.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Glad you came too. Congrats on the 1st place showing.











Thanks.


----------

